# WPA KEY ? Wireless LAN

## simp

Hi

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Wireless LAN AP gekauft. Dieser unterstützt meines Wissens nach schon WPA Key. Aber wie sieht es unter Linux aus ? 

Ich habe eine wenig hier im Forum gesucht und folgendes gefunden.

Q. Is WPA supported?

A. Not at the moment, but I do have plans to support it 

Ist das noch korrekt ? Oder gibt es schon WPA Support ? Ich verwende die ipw2100 Treiber für mein Centrino Notebook. 

Danke schon mal im Vorrraus.

Simp

----------

## gerix

wenn der treiber wpa unterstützt, dann erfährst du es hier zuerst:

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

ich tippe stark andere gucken auch nur dahin, falls sie nicht was mit den entwicklern zu tun haben.

----------

## Sas

Ich hab WPA hiermit problemlos einrichten können: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

Edit: Sorry, ich sehe gerade, dass du ja ein Centrino Notebook hast. Damit gehts dann mit diesem Tool nur mit dem Loader von Linuxant.

----------

## jay

Von der WPA-Supplicant Homepage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Supported wireless cards/drivers
> 
>     * Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 (development snapshot/v0.2.x; WPA and WPA2)
> ...

 

Für prism54 ist die WPA-Unterstützung gerade in Arbeit....

----------

## thepi

Es gibt aber wohl Mittel und Wege, um's durch patchen trotzdem zum laufen zu kriegen: klick.

Scheint aber noch etwas umständlich  :Rolling Eyes:   Ich warte ja eh drauf, dass der ipw2100 endlich auf den hw-rfswitch direkt mit Abschaltung reagiert (momentan leuchtet das Lämpchen munter weiter, wenn's auch sonst nicht mehr geht).

EDIT: hab grade festgestellt, dass der ipw2100 nun auch offiziell unterstützt wird.

Gruß

 pi~

----------

